# First Attempt At DIY (Rock Background)



## Jaws07 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey guys, just got all these sheets of Styrofoam from the good guys, will be using it for a rock background for my 36"x18"x36" (LxWxH) Exo Terra. Just wondering before I start, is the liquid nail adhesive good enough to bond the foam together?


----------



## martin-QLD (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep it works well good luck 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Jaws07 (Jul 27, 2012)

first update.

I cut the Styrofoam to size and stuck it together with the liquid nails. I left a 1/2 inch to the glass either side of the background as well as an inch from the top. 



I then broke the styrofoam sheets into rock like pieces and positioned them onto the base sheet of foam.

still have to stick them down, need to go to bunnings to pick up adhesive. Also needed to know what people use for grouts, paints and sealers as I have no idea what I should be using?


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 30, 2012)

most of us on here yous pond grout and sealer

whats going in the enclosure ?


----------



## Jaws07 (Jul 30, 2012)

shrinkie said:


> most of us on here yous pond grout and sealer
> 
> whats going in the enclosure ?



baby water dragons


----------



## Skitzmixer (Jul 30, 2012)

I used bondall tile and grout sealer, with just some grout i had laying around ( i mixed a bit of PVA glue for added strength on the last coat). Painted the wall with cheap acrylic paints


----------



## Nathyrich (Jul 30, 2012)

i just used sand and cement for mine, mixed with water and pva glue, its cheaper than grout. Then used pondtite to seal after 3-4 coats of sand cement. Ive made two rockwalls like this and both have turned out fine.


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 30, 2012)

make sure you do alot of coats coz their nails will tear it easily its better to use alot of thin coats then a few thick coats because it drys quicker and also makes it tuffer. make sure what ever you use wont harm them eitha and if you want a sandstone effect there is this liquid sandstone it comes in a bucket its really good for doing backgrounds keep us updated on your progress mate


----------



## Jaws07 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hey guys, finished all painting and grouting now! Will have pics up soon, one question is crommelin waterproof pond sealer alright to seal? I have already bought it, just thought I'd ask first before I put it on?


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 7, 2012)

I understand using pondite...but what's the purpose of using grout & then grout sealer?


----------



## Jaws07 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's for waterproofing ponds which is basically what I'm trying to do for my background


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry still confused about the use of grout...I thought pondite is used to water proof. People always mention grouting first & then several coats of pondite after to seal/waterproof.

Is the use of grout on fake rock walls, the same as grouting the gaps between bathroom tiles?


----------



## Jaws07 (Aug 7, 2012)

I think The grout is to help to shape and harden the background so the claws of the reptile don't destroy the foam, then the pond sealer is used to water proof and seal in the paint. Although this is my first attempt and I am just following others.


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok...so maybe even Plaster Of Paris or wet clay can be used instead of grout to smoothen, shape & harden the background?

yeah, I'm learning the tricks of the trade here too...


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes the grout is tile grout, and in my opinion shouldn't be used for an enclosure that will be home to something with claws. I'd use something a little stronger like render. 
If you want to test the sealer you have, grab a spare piece of foam, paint some sealer on it and see what happens. If the foam dissolves the you had better make sure you have plenty of layers of grout on the foam, because the sealer soaks into the grout/render and if it reaches the foam it will dissolve it thereby weakening your wall. 
The same goes for the liquid nails, not all are suited to foam. It will state "suitable for foam" on the tube. The non water based stuff slowly eats away the foam over time ....


----------



## Jaws07 (Aug 11, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Yes the grout is tile grout, and in my opinion shouldn't be used for an enclosure that will be home to something with claws. I'd use something a little stronger like render.
> If you want to test the sealer you have, grab a spare piece of foam, paint some sealer on it and see what happens. If the foam dissolves the you had better make sure you have plenty of layers of grout on the foam, because the sealer soaks into the grout/render and if it reaches the foam it will dissolve it thereby weakening your wall.
> The same goes for the liquid nails, not all are suited to foam. It will state "suitable for foam" on the tube. The non water based stuff slowly eats away the foam over time ....



Thanks for the info Jax, I have used regular tile grout and the enclosure will be used for a baby ewd, although I have used many layers of grout and it is incredibly hard for me to penetrate, so I'm hoping it should hold up. As for adhesive I have ended up using "fix all" it says it is suitable for foam and has held up well. The sealer I am using is crommelins pond sealer, which is water based. 

I have also begun building a water bowl/pool. I have grouted and am about to paint, how do you suggest I water proof it, will the multiple layers of pond sealer do or should I use silicon or???


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 11, 2012)

Several layers of pond sealer applied as per directions should suffice


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Aug 15, 2012)

I am making a rock wall and accidentally dropped the drill onto it from a height of just under a meter... It held (Thank god) so I figure it is claw proof.  That was four coats of tile grout.


----------



## Jaws07 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have finished the background, just wanting to know how long I need to wait before putting in the enclosure?


----------



## WomaBoy (Aug 19, 2012)

Pictures ??


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 20, 2012)

Jaws07 said:


> I have finished the background, just wanting to know how long I need to wait before putting in the enclosure?



Put it outside in the sun (if you're lucky enough to have some) for a few days, it will make sure any fumes are well gone before putting it into your enclosure. Once it's in, Get the lamps and lights going, shut the doors and come back in a week and stick your head in to see if there's any smell, if there is take it back outside again.
Better to make sure now than have a resident get gassed


----------

